# New Shop Opened in Hemel Hempstead (Please Read!)



## snakeysnake (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi All, 

Just a quick note to let you know of a new shop opened in Hemel Hempstead, Hertfordshire. 

'Animaltastic' can be found at 30 Queens Square, Adeyfield, Hemel Hempstead. Previously known as 'Fairydell Pets' it had quite a bad reputaton for bad animal husbandry, stocking animals such as rabbits, guinea pigs and birds.

Animaltastic hopes to get rid of this bad reputation by improving the living conditions for all of its animals and providing knowledgeable information about a variety of animals. 

We have now set up our reptile area and will also be expanding into small exotic mammals in the future. We have many exciting plans such as a complete shop refit and refitting the animal room to improve the living conditions for all of our animals. 

The new owner has 14 years experience working at a local zoo with a variety of exotic and domestic animals. Able to give knowledgeable advise and care, whatever your problem or situation may be. 

Thanks for reading and hope to see you in the shop in the future!

Steve :2thumb:


----------

